# ماهى البراهين الدالة على موت السيد المسيح على الصليب ؟



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2011)

*





ماهى البراهين الدالة على موت السيد المسيح على الصليب ؟*






*1)* أن يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس قد تأكدا من موت المسيح قبل دفنه , لأنه ليس من المعقول والمنطقى أن يقوما بدفن المسيح وهو حى وهما من أشراف اليهود بل وأعضاء فى مجلس السنهدريم . وكان من عادة اليهود أن يحنطوا موتاهم قبل الدفن . وكما ذكر الرسول يوحنا (19: 39)
 ( أنهم أحضروا مر وعود نحو مئة مناً ) أى حوالى 70 - 100 رطل والمر والعود " كلاهما طيب الرائحة وثمين ويحنط بها لمنع الفساد . وكانت طريقة استعمالها فى التحنيط , يسحقونها ويضعون مسحوقها على جثة الميت ويلفونها بلفائف تحيط بالجسد كلها ".

*2)* قبل الوالى بيلاطس طلب يوسف الرامى بتسليم جسد المسيح ليدفنه بعد أن تأكد من قائد المئة أن المسيح قد مات فعلاً (مرقس 15 : 44 0 45) وتقرير قائد المئة بمثابة تقرير طبيب الصحة عندنا اليوم وهو الذى يكتبشهادات الوفاة . وكان جنود الرومان متمرسين فى عملية الصلب , وكانوا يكسرون ساقى المصلوب ليعجلوا بموته . ولكنهم لما جاءوا ليكسروا ساقى المسيح وجدوه قد مات ( يو 19: 33). وليس للجنود ولا لقائد المئة مصلحة فى كتابة تقرير كاذب يوقع بهم الأذى لو ظهر كذبه . خصوصاً وشيوخ اليهود كانوا يريدون أن يتأكدوا أنه قد مات حقاً.

*3)* من المؤكد أن المسيح لم يكن أول من صُلب بواسطة الرومان . ومن المؤكد أيضاً أنه كان لدى الجنود الرومان الموكلين بصلب المسيح الخبرة التى تؤهلهم للحكم بموته وإن مراقبة الجندى الرومانى وتقريره هما أعظم دليل على أن المسيح مات فعلاً لقد كان على الجندى أن يثبت أمام الحكم الرومانى أن الرجل المصلوب قد مات فعلاً , فإذا أخطأ الجندى كان يفقد حياته . نقرأ " فتعجب بيلاطس أنه مات كذا سريعاً فدعا قائد المئة وسأله : هل له زمان قد مات ؟ ولما عرف من قائد المئة وهب الجسد ليوسف " ( مر 15 : 44 - 45).

*4)* عندما قال لهم بيلاطس : " عندكم حراس اذهبوا واضبطوه كما تعلمون , فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس وختموا الحجر "( مت 27 : 65 - 66) وهم بلا شك قبل إتخاذ هذا الإجراء قد تأكدوا من وجود جثمان يسوع داخل القبر .

*5)* لقد أدرك القائد الرومانى أنه ما دام الجندى قد أكد موته . إذن فهذا أمر حقيقى . لأن القانون الرومانى كان يقتل الجندى الرومانى الذى يسمح بفرار سجين . وعندما نجا بطرس من السجن فى أورشليم نفذ هيرودس حكم الموت فى كل الجند المعينين لحراسته ( أع 12 : 19) . وأيضاً عندما ظن حارس آخر أن بولس وسيلا قد فرا من السجن " استل سيفه وكان مزمعاً أن يقتل نفسه " ( أع 16 : 27) غير أنه إكتشف أنهما لم يهربا , لقد فضل الانتحار على أن ينفذ فيه حكم الموت .
 فماذا كان ذلك الجندى يتوقعه إذا نجا رجل محكوم عليه بالموت بسبب ملاحظات أدلى بها بإهمال 
وعدم اهتمام ؟ هذا الجندى إذن هو الشاهد الذى يوثق بشهادته فيما يتعلق بموت يسوع على الصليب ".

*يتبع ...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2011)

* تابع البراهين الدالة على موت السيد المسيح على الصليب*






6) أن ما جاء فى يوحنا 19 : 33 ( رأوه قد مات ).

" When they came to Jesus and ( saw) that he was already dead . "
أى أنهم شاهدوا إنه لا توجد أى علامة للحياة وأن علامات الوفاة واضحة جداً . فالمسيح قد مات وتأكد ذلك من شهادة الجنود الرومان المسئولين عن ذلك بل أن العصر الذى عاش فيه المسيح كانت المعرفة الطبية متقدمة . والكلمة فى اللغة اليونانية واللغة الإنجليزية وهى تعنى ( يرى , يبصر , يعلم , يعرف , يدرى) أى أن الأصل اليونانى يعنى علموا . وعرفوا وأبصروا وليس ( قدروا ) . وكان الجنود الرومانيون يعرفون ما هو الموت , بعد أن مارسوه فى كل مكان . وكانت العادة أن يفحص المصلوب أربعة من جلاديه ليعطوا شهادة وفاته . ولابد أن الأربعة فحصوا جسد يسوع قبل أن يسمح بيلاطس ليوسف الرامى أن يأخذه ".

7) الجنود عندما رأوا أن يسوع قد مات . لم يكسروا ساقيه . ولتأكيد موته أو بالحرى لإماتته إذ لم يكن قد مات قام جندى رومانى بطعن المسيح بحربة فى جنبه و " لقد كان الطعن بالحربة إحدى الطرق الرومانية المعتادة لقتل الناس .... وحتى لو كان المسيح فى أتم صحة . فما كان يستطيع بأى حال أن يبقى حياً بعد هذه الطعنة . إن الحربة التى نفذت إلى القلب بدليل خروج دم وماء وهذا أدى إلى تمزق الرئة وغشاء التامور المحيط بالقلب ثم عضلة القلب نفسها وهذا يؤدى إلى الوفاة نتيجة للهبوط فى الدورة الدموية للجهاز التنفسى  Cardio respiratory failure

8) لو كان موت المسيح أسطورة من أساطير الأولين , فلماذا ضحى جميع تلاميذ المسيح تقريباً بحياتهم من أجل أسطورة ؟ , أن يضحوا بحياتهم من أجل أكذوبة أو أسطورة , فهذا يتعذر حدوثه , ولا سيما إن صدر ذلك عن قوم صالحين كمثل تلاميذ المسيح.

9) لقد كرز تلاميذ السيد المسيح , منذ موت المسيح وقيامته وحتى آخر لحظة من حياتهم بإنجيل الخلاص , وكانت كرازتهم ولا سيما فى السنوات الأولى من خدمتهم بين الأوساط اليهودية التى شهدت مأساة الصلب , وعرفت قيامته , ولم يجرؤ واحد من اليهود أن ينكر على تلاميذه بشارتهم أو يتّهمهم بالكذب . فمثلاً بطرس الرسول يقف فى أورشليم ولم يكن قد مضى على صعود المسيح إلى السماء إلاّ عشرة أيام , وعلى بعد أمتار قليلة من مكان صلب المسيح , ويواجه اليهود بقوة وإصرار قائلاً لهم : " ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار ... ورئيس الحيوة قتلتموه الذى أقامه الله من الأموات , ونحن شهود لذلك " ( أعمال الرسل 3 : 14 و 15).

وفى مكان آخر يقول القديس بطرس فى يوم الخمسين مخاطباً اليهود : " هذا ( أى المسيح) أخذتموه مسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدى أثمة صلبتموه و*قتلتموه* ".( أعمال الرسل 2 : 23).

10 ) والحقيقة أن العهد الجديد مفعم بكثير من مثل هذه الشواهد التى تؤكد على موت المسيح وأن اليهود المعاصرين للتلاميذ قد قتلوه حقاً بالأتفاق مع النظام الرومانى . وأيضاً نقرأ أنه صرخ قائلاً :
" يا أبتاه , فى يديك أستودع روحى " ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح " ( لوقا 23 : 46 - يوحنا 19: 30) . وقد سمع صرخة موته كل الواقفين حول الصليب...

11) وتنبأ المسيح بقيامته , وواضح أنه لا يقوم من الموت إلا الذى يموت ( راجع مزمور 16 : 10 وإشعياء 26 : 19 ودانيال 12 : 2 ومت 12 : 40 و 17 : 22 , 23 ويوحنا 2 : 19 - 21).

12) اليهود أنفسهم أيضاً لم يشكوا بالمرة أن السيد المسيح قد مات لأن إرادتهم كانت هى التخلص منه.

13) الآلام التى قاساها السيد المسيح كان لابد أن تميته , فقد قبض عليه فى منتصف الليل , وعومل معاملة وحشية فى دار رئيس الكهنة , ثم فى دار ولاية بيلاطس , ثم سيق الى قصر هيرودس وأعيد منه إلى قصر بيلاطس , ثم جُلد , وحمل صليبه الى مكان الصلب وسقط تحته , ثم  دقت المسامير فى يديه ورجليه وغرس الشوك فى جبينه , وقاسى من العطش والجوع , وبقى معلقاً على الصليب يدمى مدة ست ساعات , ثم طعنه جندى بالحربة فى جنبه . فكيف يبقى بعد كل هذا على قيد الحياة؟


*يتبع...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2011)

*تابع البراهين الدالة على موت السيد المسيح على الصليب*
*




المستندات التاريخية اليهودية :

جاء فى فصل السنهدريم من كتاب التلمود : ( إن يسوع الناصرى نودى أمامه أربعين بأنه سيقتل . لأنه ساحر وأراد أن يخدع بنى إسرائيل ويضلهم . وأنه إذا كان لدى أحد حجة للدفاع عنه.
فليتقدم بها إلى السنهدريم . ولما لم يتقدم أحد إليه صلب فى مساء الفصح).

* يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى :

فى كتابة العاديات ( = الآثار) (كتاب 18 : 3) يقول : 
( كان نحو ذلك الوقت رجل حكيم يدعى يسوع - إن جاز تسميه إنساناً - لأنه قام بأعمال مدهشة ... جذب إليه عدداً كبيراً من اليهود والأمم . وحكم عليه بيلاطس البنطى بالصلب بناء على إلحاح رؤساء شعبنا . أما الذين أحبوا المسيح فلم يتركوه . ها هم باقون الى الآن يدعون مسيحيون نسبة اليه ) ... وقد أشار الى هذه الشهادة الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد فى كتابه " عبقرية المسيح " .

المستندات التاريخية الوثنية : 

* تاسيتوس   Tacitus:

يقول : أما أولئك الناس فكانوا يلقبون أنفسهم بالمسيحيين نسبة الى شخص اسمه المسيح , كان قد حكم عليه الوالى بيلاطس البنطى بالقتل فى عهد طيباريوس قيصراً.

* لوسيان ( لوكيان) الساموساطى :

فى كتابه المسمى موت بيريجرينوس ( إن المسيحين لا يزالون يعبدون ذلك الرجل العظيم الذى صلب فى فلسطين لأنه أدخل الى العالم هذه الديانة الجديدة ..

* كلسوس الفيلسوف الأبيقورى :

كتب كتاباً أسماه " البحثعن الحقيقة " حوالى سنة 170 م . هاجم فيه المسيحية هجوماً بشعاً فكان ينظر الى المسيحية على أنها خرافة دنيئة . 
ويشير الى الذين صلبوه بقوله ( أولئك الذين صلبوا إلهكم ).

العهد القديم :

† يكاد لا يخلو سفر من أسفار فى العهد القديم من الإشارة الى المسيح من زاوية معينة من زوايا حياته بالجسد على الأرض . 
ولقد تحدثت نبوات التوراة عن موت المسيا مخلص العالم , فأعلن داود هذا قبل الصلب بحوالى ألف سنة (مز 22 : 16) , وتنبأ به أيضاً أشعياء ( إشعياء 53 : 5 - 10) , وأوضحه أيضاً النبى زكريا ( زكريا 12 : 10).

+ وهناك الكثير من نصوص الآيات التى توضح النبوات التى تشير الى المسيح.

 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

*تابع البراهين الدالة على موت السيد المسيح على الصليب*





+ كان هدف الكتبة والفريسيين هو التخلص من المسيح ذاته , وليس آخر , حتى يحتفظوا بسلطانهم ومراكزهم وهيمنتهم على الشعب ( يو 11: 50 , 18 :14). والذى صلب هو الذى قام وحدث التلاميذ بعد قيامته.

+ ظهور خشبةالصليب , التى صلب عليها السيد المسيح بواسطة القديسة هيلانة سنة 326 م .

+ كفن المسيح المحفوظ بكاتدرائية ماريوحنا المعمدان بمدينة تورنتو الإيطالية . وقد استغرقت الدراسة العلمية عليه خمس سنوات من 1973 - 1978 م .

+ ذكر الكتاب المقدس كل حوادث الصلب والدفن والقيامة وهو دليل ساطع وبرهان قوى على صحته وسلامته .. لما هو معروف لدينا.

+ أى شرف للمسيحيين فى تمسكهم وانتسابهم الى مصلوب مهان . انظر ما يقوله القديس بولس : " أما من جهتى فحاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به قد صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم " (غل 6 : 14).
(1) " أنه خير لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب ولا تهلك الأمة كلها " (يو 11: 50).
(2) كان قيافا رئيساً للكهنة فى تلك السنة , وهو الذى أشار على اليهود أنه خير أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب.

* إذا لم يكن المسيح قد صلب , فالنبوات فى كل العهد القديم لم تتم , وأيضاً خلاصنا وفداؤنا لم يتم بل أن المسيحية كلها تدور حول هذا المحور :
*صلب المسيح , وفدائه لنا , بدمه الطاهر

**المراجـــــــــع..

ك. سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية ج2
للشماس ناصف لويس

ك . أسئلة حول الإيمان المسيحى 
للقس أنطونيوس يونان
*​


----------



## soso a (14 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويبارك خدمتك


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه*


----------

